#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   sexuelle Unlust durch Kortison bzw. Prednisolon? >

## Hope_32

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich bin Hope, 32 Jahre und weiblich. Ich habe mich jetzt hier mal angemeldet, weil ich gerade nicht mehr weiter weiß.
Seit einem halben Jahr bin ich mit meinem Freund zusammen und am Anfang war auch alles super.
Vor einigen Wochen (ca. 2 - 3 Monate) wurde dann rheumatoide Arthritis festgestellt. Behandelt wird er mit Prednisolon. In der ersten Woche 20 mg, dann 15, 10 und nun kontinuierlich 5 mg pro Tag und zusätzlich 22,5 mg einmal die Woche in Spritzenform.
Nun zu meiner Frage... Kann dieses Medikament sexuelle Unlust als Nebenwirkung haben? Und wenn ja, was kann man dagegen tun? Am Anfang war er fast sexsüchtig und nun ist nicht mehr viel davon übrig. Im Prinzip fast von dem Tag an, wo er mit der Therapie angefangen hat.
 Er selbst hat mir jetzt gesagt, dass er ein wenig Angst hat, weil er nicht weiss, was los ist... aber ich glaub er ist auch zu stolz um bei seinem Arzt nachzufragen... 
Ich stehe immer hinter ihm, und versuche ihn zu unterstützen. Aber es belastet uns halt beide sehr.
Mache mir ja auch so meine Gedanken, obs eher an mir liegt... 
Er hat halt auch extreme Stimmungsschwankungen... wahrscheinlich auch von den Medis? 
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiter helfen... auch wenn es ein heikles Thema ist... 
hoffnungsvoll,
eure Hope_32

----------


## Malu

Hallo Hope, 
ich denke, du liegst mit der Vermutung, dass es eher psychische Probleme sind, schon ganz richtig. Cortison selber macht keine sexuelle Unlust und ich habe nur in einer von vielen Quellen gefunden, dass "*Psychische Beschwerden* wie *Depressionen*, *Appetit- und Antriebslosigkeit* und* Euphorie* möglich sind."  Cortison Nebenwirkungen 
Aber es ist sicher erst mal schwer für ihn, sich der Situation einer chronischen Erkrankung zu stellen. Da Männer im allgemeinen Probleme haben (kenne deinen Freund nicht) über Gefühle und Ängste zu sprechen, bauen sie gern eine Mauer um sich und damit kann auch ein Stück Lebenslust flöten gehen. 
Kann dir auch kein Rezept dagegen liefern. Sei einfühlsam und verständnisvoll ohne ihn zu bedrängen. Aber du kannst dich selber über Rheuma (es gibt so viele Formen) informieren um so einen bessseren Zugang zum Thema zu finden.
Du hast hier im Forum ja schon den Anfang gemacht.  
Viele Grüße
Malu

----------


## josie

Hallo Hope!
In hoher Dosierung, also in eurem Fall am Anfang der Cortisontherapie wirkt es auch stimmungsaufhellend und das wiederrum macht auch mehr Lust auf Sex. 
Malu hat eigentlich schon darauf hingewiesen, daß der Betroffene und der Lebenspartner lernen müßen, mit der Situation umzugehen.
Rheuma ist ein Autoimmunerkrankung, eine systemische Erkrankung, die nicht z.B. nur 1 Gelenk betrifft, es kann im ganzen Körper zu Entzündungen kommen. 
Außerdem macht sie Schmerzen und chron. Schmerzen machen eben auch depressive Verstimmungen bis zur Depression.
Im moment ist der Rheumatologe vermutlich noch in der "Findungsphase", was die richtige Therapie für deinen FReund betrifft.
Das kann ehrlich gesagt eine Weile dauern, nicht jedes Medikament hilft bei allen Patienten gleich gut, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, weil ich selber Rheuma habe. 
Der Rheumatologe hat bei deinem Freund erstmal einen Cortisonstoß gemacht, um die Entzündung zu reduzieren und dadurch werden dann die Schmerzen auch besser.
Jetzt ist er schon sehr niedrig mit dem Cortison und vermutlich werden jetzt seine Beschwerden schon wieder mehr. 
Neben dem Cortison beginnt man bei einer Rheumaerkrankung normalerweise mit einer Basistherapie, vermutlich hat der Rheumatologe noch nicht begonnen, leider dauert es auch nach der 1. Einnahme häufig bis zu 6 Monaten, bis man sagen kann, das ist das richtige Mittel. 
Du siehst, es ist nicht einfach und es liegt noch ein weiter Weg vor Euch, da ist in 1. Linie Geduld und verständnisvoller Zuspruch gefragt.
Fall ihr noch Fragen habt, werde ich sie gerne aus Sicht einer Betroffenen beantworten.

----------


## Hope_32

Hallo Malu und Josie, 
vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. @_Malu_: Ja es ist schwer für ihn... er hasst es, das Zeug nehmen zu müssen und ich finde, er steckt im mom ein bisschen zuviel den Kopf in den Sand. Der Arzt hat halt auch gesagt, wenn es gut läuft, könnte man es innerhalb zwei Jahre vielleicht wieder weg bekommen, weil er eben noch jung ist (28). Aber er müsste sich halt auch an die Anweisungen halten ....  :Sad: 
ICh versuche ihn so gut ich kann zu unterstützen... habe viel durchgehen lassen und auch diese "Launen" mitgemacht... Aber langsam zehrt es ganz schön an mir... bin psychisch nicht ganz unbelastet... 
Ich habe auch schon viel gelesen... Aber so ganz verständlich ist es für mich eben auch nicht alles (also wegen irgendwelcher Fachbegriffe...)
 @_josie_: Ja das stimmt... er klagt wieder über mehr Schmerzen... Gestern war das Thema... und ich habe ihm gesagt, er soll dringend mal mit dem Arzt sprechen, weil er mit ihm zusammenarbeiten muss um eine gescheite Therapie möglich machen zu können... Aber ganz ehrlich... als ob man gegen eine Wand redet... Er hat mir gesagt, dass er Angst hat... und ich hab die auch... 
Was ist eine Basistherapie :Huh?:  Das einzige sind wie gesagt die Tabletten und die Spritze, die er bekommt... von mehr war noch nie die Rede... ausser, dass er lieber mit dem Rauchen aufhören soll... und ich lege ihm schon die ganze Zeit eine gesündere Ernährung näher... aber nun... was weiss ich schon  :Sad:  
Ich versuche wirklich mein Bestes und hoffe, dass wir das hinbekommen... 
LG
Hope_32

----------


## josie

Hallo Hope!  

> Was ist eine Basistherapie Das einzige sind wie gesagt die Tabletten und die Spritze, die er bekommt... von mehr war noch nie die Rede...

 Rheuma ist ja eine Autoimmunerkrankung, d.h. das eigener Immunsystem des Betroffenen, greift den Körper des Erkrankten an und macht im Fall von Rheuma, Entzündungen in den Gelenken. 
Basismedikamente sind sog. Immunsuppressiva, die die Aufgabe haben, daß das Immunsystem runtergefahren wird und dadurch die Entzündungen zurückgehen.
Es ist eben so, daß die Gelenkentzündungen bleibende Schäden hinterlassen und deshalb ist es oberstes Ziel, diese zu verhindern. 
Ich denke, der Rheumatologe wird das schon noch ansprechen, vielleicht hat er es schon und dein Freund hat sich dagegen entschlossen, das könnte ja auch sein.
Diese Medikentengruppe ist natürlich nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen, aber das ist in der gesamten Rheumatherapie so, man muß nur aufpassen, daß die Nebenwirkungen die Wirkung nicht übersteigt 
Diese Medikamente brauchen ihre Zeit, man sagt, bis zu 6 Monaten sollte man durchhalten, bis man sagen kann, es wirkt oder nicht.
Wenn die Wirkung da ist, dann kann in der Regel das Cortison zurückgefahren werden oder ganz abgesetzt werden.   

> zusätzlich 22,5 mg einmal die Woche in Spritzenform

 Meinst Du damit, daß er Cortison gespritzt bekommt, oder ein anderes Mittel?

----------


## Hope_32

Hallo Josie, 
hab mich mittlerweile erkundigt... Er bekommt dieses Methotrexat (22,5 mg) gespritzt und 24 std. darauf Folsäuretabletten... Hab die Spritzen nie gesehen und er dachte glaube ich auch, dass es Cortison ist...
Wie auch immer... Hab mich jetzt bissi darüber schlau gemacht und es könnte schon daran liegen... 
Ich werde nun einfach mich weiterhin noch etwas schlau machen und nochmal mit ihm ausführlich reden, sobald es geht. Einiges kann ich nun besser verstehen. Und ich bin auch durchaus bereit auf Sex zu verzichten. Das ist ja nicht das wichtigste von der Welt... er ist mir das wichtigste... er ist der erste Mann mit dem ich mir eine Zukunft vorstellen kann und diese auch möchte. 
Ich hoffe so sehr, dass wir das schaffen... 
hoffnungsvoll,
eure Hope_32

----------


## josie

Hallo Hope!
In dem Fall ist die Frage mit der Basistherapie beantwortet, dein Freund bekommt MTX. In der Regel ist es bei MTX so, daß man *bis* zu 6 Monaten warten muß, bis man sagen kann, es zeigt Wirkung, oder eben nicht.
Wenn es wirkt, dann wird es deinem FReund besser gehen und dann kommt die sex Lust sicher zurück, wenn nicht, wird der Rheumatologe aller Voraussicht nach zu einem anderen Basismittel wechseln.   

> er ist mir das wichtigste... er ist der erste Mann mit dem ich mir eine Zukunft vorstellen kann und diese auch möchte. 
> Ich hoffe so sehr, dass wir das schaffen...

 Ihr werdet da sicher schaffen, wenn das Verständnis und der Wille von beiden Seiten da ist, an der Beziehung zu arbeiten und wenn ihr das miteinander sprechen nicht verlernt.
Notfalls auch mit prof. Hilfe wie z.B. einer Paartherapie. 
Im moment mußt Du einfach deinem Freund und der entsprechenden Therapie etwas Zeit geben, mit der Diagnose und umzugehen.
Alles Gute für Euch!

----------


## Hope_32

Hallo Josie, 
vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe!  :Smiley:  
Es stimmt mich gerade alles erstmal positiv und ich hoffe, das alle gut wird!
Dankeschön! 
LG
Hope_32

----------

